# Pundamilia Nyererie with haps/peacocks



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have an all male hap/peacock tank (75g) and i'd like to add a pundamilia nyererei that i've been growing out since he was a baby. He's starting to get a little bigger, and size-wise, at least, he's probably getting close to being able to safely add to the main tank.

So, my question... Do these guys color up if they're the only of their type in the tank? And how do Victorian's like this do in with haps/peacocks? Do they get over run a bit? My Calvus didn't thrive in the tank, seemed just too rambunctious for him (i've moved him to another tank) and i'm worried this guy might be in a similar situation.

Anyone have any experience or advice they could throw my way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

From my limited experience, Pundamilia species are feisty and can even be pretty nasty at times. They are on the opposite end of the spectrum relative to Calvus. I keep my Pundamilia sp. Crimson Tide in with mbuna and they more than hold their own. My male takes turns being tank boss with a similar sized Ps. elongatus Chewere. Not really sure on the coloring up issue as I've had females from the beginning. I know my Christmas Fulu males don't really color up without females but that's probably not applicable to Pundamilia.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Most people on here with advise not to mix these guys with haps and peacocks. I have had 1 in my mixed tank for about 8months now with no issues. But that being said I don't have all haps and peacocks I also have some mbuna in their which I have found to somewhat curb the aggression of the nyererie. If u have another tank to move him to if he becomes to aggressive I would say give it a try and decide for yourself.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Sounds good! Thanks everyone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I mixed them, but the Vics did not color up to their full potential.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have mine with peacocks and haps with no issues and great coloration.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

For the most part, i have had better luck with my victorians (including nyererei) with mbuna over peacocks. It really would depend on the hap/peacock though. A mellow hap like a z-rock or a pheno tanzania......or a weaker peacock like an albino eureka or albino ruby red will not deal with the high energy level of the victorians IMO as well.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have one in my all male setup and he is fully colored. One of the best looking fish in the tank in fact.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

I have been keeping P. Nyererei for over 10 years and I have mixed them in tanks with Malawi species no problem, I have actually found this year that I can breed both Nyererei and Peacocks in the same tank very well.. both wild groups produce many fry.. I set up several tanks like this,, Nyererei will color in a tank with fish that are of same size. Nyererei are able to hold their own in a hap/mbuna/ peacock tank as long as all similar size.


----------

